# Tangarine Haro Extreme



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Can anyone help ID the year of this? I think it's a 92 or 93. I picked it up for $50.00, thought it would make a fun single-speed. I know, i should leave it alone but it's got exage components...maybe i'll just do an upgrade. Just a fun project methinks..


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Looks like a good SS project. I'd not worry about swapping components out.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

my good (and hairy) buddy Scott raced one of those single speed at Keyesville. then he sold it. he couldn't handle how wierd it looked.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

It's a '91. I had that bike,same color.Watch for cracks at the joint just above the front derailluer because the seat tube is thin and the BB flexes.There's no gusset down there.
That is a good looking bike tho. Enjoy.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*It's a 92*



Built4Speed said:


> It's a '91. I had that bike,same color.Watch for cracks at the joint just above the front derailluer because the seat tube is thin and the BB flexes.There's no gusset down there.
> That is a good looking bike tho. Enjoy.


My friend had a '91 Extreme back in the days and it was neon red with chromed fork. The frame had different fonted (capital letters) stickers. 1991 Extreme had compete Deore LX component spec but they downgraded it to Exage series in 1992. Also stickers changed. So that one is '92. I know, 'cause I worked in a LBS that imported Haros...

Anyway, that's a really nice bike


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*thanx*

thanx for the info guys. I think I will single speed it, I've got lots of extra parts just waiting to go on another bike! maybe some blue anodized front brakes, brake levers, handlebar and some Spin rims with fatty tires? I'll post pics when it's done..


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*updated but not done*



stan4bikes said:


> Can anyone help ID the year of this? I think it's a 92 or 93. I picked it up for $50.00, thought it would make a fun single-speed. I know, i should leave it alone but it's got exage components...maybe i'll just do an upgrade. Just a fun project methinks..


 Well, I stripped it down to the basic frame, stem, handlebars and Shimano u-brake. Added some old brake levers off an early Stumpy with some newer Radius canti's on the front, a Haro Vector wheelset with some nice fat street tires and Single Speed'd it with some old cranks but am tempted to put some vintage RaceFace ones on. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I like it! Nice bike, cool color also. . Does that frame make for a flexy or stiff ride?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Right outta the '92 catalog :thumbsup:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

cool, thanx for the catalog shot! does it have a spec sheet too?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks for correcting me about the year.I wasn't sure either but I was close eh?
The ride wasn't flexy when I climbed with it,nor was it flexy when I sprinted on it.
I really liked the Pearl Orange and blue decals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

i have the aluminum version of that bike!! silver with orange decals and full XT group. the BB was pretty flexy from what i remember. Haven't touched the bike in forever, it needs a new home!


----------

